# Wild hog



## chris_harper (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is the hog I smoked today. It had the front legs forward removed already. I took it to 200Â° in the hind quarter. Used mesquite for the flavor.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Chris, it sure looks tasty!!


----------



## goat (Jul 21, 2008)

I sure like wild hog.  That looked nice Chris.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice looking Chris.  Hope it didn't wander there your new front yard.  If so nice shot.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, y'all. First wild hog for me. My mechanic at work lives in the country, and he traps them. He butchered it and I smoked it. Tasted pretty good.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job Chris, Q is to the T!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic Chris nice job!!!!!!


----------

